# Pressen sicherheit ?! wie sicher muss es sein



## erzteufele (10 Oktober 2011)

Morgen,

Bauen gerade eine Maschine zum Dichtprüfen. Hier bei wird in eine Form das zu Prüfende teil gelegt. Bei Start dichtet ein pneumatikzylinder (kraftei) 3t das teil ab. Da dies einer Presse gleichkommt und die Spalt zum einlegen eine Hand reinpasst quängel ich nun rum! ;-) 3t + hand = pizza ...
so habe nun schon ein sicherheitspressenventil verbaut. Jetzt soll das teil nur über eine 2-Hand-Auslösung gestartet werden reicht das wirklich? was ist mit Schutz gegen 3te? Lichtschranke hat reaktionszeit diese müsste ja dann etliche cm vor die presse.

wo finde ich denn irgendwas mit vergleichbaren sachen. bei uns hat irgendwie keiner einen plan wie sicher das wirklich sein soll jetzt mit den neuen richtlinien ....


----------



## Safety (10 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
  zunächst die MRL:
  ANHANG IV
  Kategorien von Maschinen, für die eines der Verfahren nach Artikel 12 Absätze 3 und 4 anzuwenden ist
  9. Pressen, einschließlich Biegepressen, für die Kaltbearbeitung von Metall mit Handbeschickung und/oder Handentnahme, deren beim Arbeitsvorgang bewegliche Teile einen Hub von mehr als 6 mm und eine Geschwindigkeit
  von mehr als 30 mm/s haben können.
  Die dürfte bei Deiner Maschine nicht zutreffen. Also keine Presse nach MRL. Was nicht bedeutet dass Deine Maschine weniger gefährlich ist.
  Es gibt eine Typ C Norm für DIN EN 13736 Sicherheit von Werkzeugmaschinen Pneumatische Pressen, diese würde ich als Art Leitlinie nehmen.
  Ansonsten muss man bei Zweihandsteuerungen auch Sicherheitsabstände berechnen und einhalten siehe DIN EN ISO 13855. Auch die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 werden für Dich interessant sein da Du einen PLr von e (aus der Ferne geschätzt) erreichen musst. Ansonsten gibt es auch für Pneumatikanwendungen eine Norm DIN EN ISO 4414.
  Für die Zweihandsteuerung gilt die DIN EN 574.

Bedenken solltest Du auch ob eine nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung wie z.B. Zweihandsteuerung, keine Trennung vorhanden ist bedeutet was passiert bei einem Fehler, wegfliegende Teile, Platzen von einen Prüfling usw. ich denke hier sollte eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung hin.


----------



## kpf (10 Oktober 2011)

*Kann man so machen*

Hallo, 
bei "Presse"werde ich natürlich hellhörig...

1. Für mich ist das auf jeden Fall eine Presse.
2. Für pneumatische Pressen gilt EN 13736, guck evtl. da mal rein.
3. Der TÜV Süd hat mir anläßlich einer Baumusterprüfung mal erlaubt, das Norgren-Sicherheitsventil direkt über zwei Jokab-Safeballs per 230V anzusteuern (sorry für die Schleichwerbung, aber das ging nur in genau dieser Kombination mit ein paar Randbedingungen bzgl. Verkabelung - bei anderen Tastern oder anderem Ventil wäre ein Zweihandgerät und damit auch ein 24V-Netzteil gefordert gewesen, was halt viel teurer ist)
4. Der berechnete Sicherheitsabstand (Norm weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig) zwischen Zweihandtastern und Quetschstelle ist natürlich auf jeden Fall einzuhalten - als Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit muss hier 2000 mm/s eingesetzt werden!
5. Eine Absicherung gegen Eingriffe Dritter ist nicht erforderlich, es ist hier per Betriebsanleitung und Arbeitsanweisung sicherzustellen, dass nur eine Person an der Presse arbeitet.
6. Einen extra Not-Halt brauchst Du nicht, da zum Schlagen desselben ja ein Zweihandtaster losgelassen werden müßte - und da steuert das Pressensicherheitsventil sowieso schon auf.

Hoffe, das hilft erst mal ...


----------



## Safety (10 Oktober 2011)

Ob man hier eine zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahme in Form einer Handlung im Notfall benötigt ist abhängig von einer Risikobeurteilung, die Angesprochene Norm 13736 fordert einen Not-Halt ich würde hier auch nicht darauf verzichten.  Und ob man für eine solche Maschine Sonderlösungen anstreben sollte hängt von Wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen ab. Ich denke aber es ist immer einfacher Zertifizierte und Baumustergeprüfte Bauteile und Lösungen einzusetzen.


----------



## Tommi (10 Oktober 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Bedenken solltest Du auch ob eine nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung wie z.B. Zweihandsteuerung, keine Trennung vorhanden ist bedeutet was passiert bei einem Fehler, wegfliegende Teile, Platzen von einen Prüfling usw. ich denke* hier sollte eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung hin*.


 
So einen Fall hatte ich neulich, wegfliegende Teile, niemand (inclusive meiner Wenigkeit) konnte sich sowas vorstellen.

Da waren mein Kollege und ich beide blaß!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kpf (11 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe grad keine EN 13736 zur Hand, aber nach meiner Erinnerung ist ein Not-Halt nur gefordert, wenn er die Sicherheit erhöht, bzw. andersrum kann er weggelassen werden, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist. Und bei Einmannbedienung bei reiner Zweihandbetätigung kann man es so sehen, dass er nicht benötigt wird. Hat der TÜV auch so bestätigt.
Vorauusetzung: Presse öffnet beim Loslassen der Zweihand selbsttätig.

Wegfliegende Teile hängen natürlich vom Arbeitsvorgang ab (und z.B. der Form der Form ;-) ). Ob eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung erforderlich ist, ergibt die Risikobeurteilung.

Natürlich spielen auch wirtschaftliche Überlegungen eine Rolle, bei meinen damaligen simplen Pneumatikpressen war das Sicherheitsventil allein schon teurer als die Presse selbst, daher das Bestreben, eine möglichst kostengünstige, noch verkaufbare und trotzdem baumustergeprüfte Lösung zu finden.


----------



## erzteufele (11 Oktober 2011)

danke 

muss ich mich jetzt wirklich mit den normen rumärgern  ? ich mein ich weiger mich grad nur die maschine zu programmieren weil mir die sicherheit nicht passt 

unser elektriker hat auch einfach zwei normale taster und ein sicherheitsrelais genommen für die zweihand braucht dies denn keine speziellen taster?

werde mal weiter stochern


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> unser elektriker hat auch einfach zwei normale taster und ein sicherheitsrelais genommen für die zweihand braucht dies denn keine speziellen taster?



Die Zweihandtaster werden vom Zweihand-Relais überwacht. Insofern reichen da meist normale Schaltelemente. Ein Blick in das Manual des verwendeten Zweihandrelais hilft da.
Allerdings gibt es Vorschriften in Bezug auf Abstand und Betätigungsmöglichkeiten und Manipulatiossicherheit. Wenn du hier auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann nimm ein fertiges Zweihandpult (z.B. Siemens 3SB3863-4BB oder was ähnliches). Gerade wenn du wirklich eine Presse baust, würd ich hier keine Kompromisse eingehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kpf (11 Oktober 2011)

Manche Zweihandrelais (z.B. Sick) reagieren allergisch auf überschneidende Öffner+Schließer, da gibt's dann einen (kurzen) Kurschluss zwischen +24V und -24V und das Gerät (das die -24V erzeugt) geht nach kurzer Zeit kaputt. Wir haben mal elend lange gesucht, warum die Zweihandgeräte immer ausfallen, das war die Lösung.
Also nicht überschneidende Taster nehmen oder ein Zweihandgerät, das das abkann.
Angaben zum Aufbau der Zweihandtaster findest Du in EN 574 (ist die EN 13851 noch nicht harmonisiert? <wunder>) - um die Normen wirst Du nicht rumkommen.
BTW: was heißt "programmieren"? Die Zweihandauslösung geht aber nicht über eine Steuerung, oder? Die EN 13736 fordert bedingungslos PLe!


----------



## Rudi (11 Oktober 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> danke
> 
> muss ich mich jetzt wirklich mit den normen rumärgern  ? ich mein ich weiger mich grad nur die maschine zu programmieren weil mir die sicherheit nicht passt
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe nur das dann die anderen Kollegen auch mal genau in Deinem Programm stochern.
Ich suche auch noch ein ungefährliches Auto mit dem man keinen schädigen oder überfahren kann.
Viel wichtiger ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht jeden Blödmann als Bediener an die die Maschinen zu stellen.


----------



## Safety (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ja es ist wohl unterbestimmten Voraussetzungen möglich auf den Not-Taster zu verzichten.
Aber aus meinen Erfahrungen sind dann die daraus entstehenden Diskussionen und vor allem der ärger und der Zeit aufwand beim Betreiber wesentlich mehr wert wie so ein Taster und eventuell noch ein Relais.  
Du baust hier eine gefährliche Maschine mit Zyklischen Handeingriff,  ich kann Dir nur sehr raten dich mit der MRL und entsprechenden Normen auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Tommi (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich stimme Safety zu, man erspart sich Diskussionen, wenn man
den Not-Halt vorsieht. Z.B. mit der BG.

Und es mag ja auch Notsituationen geben, die gemindert werden
müssen, wenn gerade keiner Zweihand drückt. Z.B. ein abgerissener
und herumpeitschender Schlauch.

Oder Du deklarierst und beschriftest den rot-gelben Hauptschalter
als Not-Aus, wenn er sichtbar und erreichbar ist.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kpf (12 Oktober 2011)

Von wegen Hauptschalter   ein Schukostecker tut's auch. Hat der TÜV echt so zugelassen! Die BGs unserer Kunden haben's gefressen, jedenfalls habe ich nichts Gegenteiliges gehört.

Es geht ja auch nicht nur um den Taster, sondern Du brauchst dann ein 24V-Netzteil, ein Nothalt-Gerät, ein Zweihand-Gerät, einen Hauptschalter, einen Schaltschrank, wo Du alles einbaust, ein elektrisches Einschaltventil und und und ...
Solche Steuerungen hatten wir natürlich auch, aber die haben dann halt das vier- bis fünffache wie die nackte (kleine) Presse gekostet. Das ist dann manchmal schwer zu verkaufen.

Aber da wir inzwischen ja gehört haben, dass es eine "Maschine" ist, die "programmiert" wird, rate ich natürlich auch dringendst dazu, einen Not-Halt zu verwenden - ich wollte nicht gesagt haben, dass man generell keinen braucht.

Im Übrigen gibt es durchaus Situationen, wo der Not-Halt die Sicherheit _verschlechtert_! Beispiel: Not-Halt schaltet die Druckluftversorgung und Steuerung komplett ab und es  ist jemand in der Presse eingeklemmt. Wie kriegst Du die dann wieder auf? Brecheisen? Ist die einzige Möglichkeit! Wenn ein Brecheisen grade aufzufinden ist ... (EN13736 fordert an der Maschine ein Schild mit den dann notwendigen Maßnahmen, nicht aber, dass das dann ggf. notwendige Werkzeug bereitgehalten wird. Habe ich schon immer bemängelt.)


----------



## M-Ott (12 Oktober 2011)

kpf schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es durchaus Situationen, wo der Not-Halt die Sicherheit _verschlechtert_! Beispiel: Not-Halt schaltet die Druckluftversorgung und Steuerung komplett ab und es ist jemand in der Presse eingeklemmt.


Wenn die Maschine in diesem Fall nicht öffnet, ist aber schon bei der Konzeptionierung einiges schiefgegangen. Nicht nur deswegen, sondern auch, weil überhaupt niemand in die Presse kommen darf.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (12 Oktober 2011)

Also wir bauen auch ab und an Dichtheitsprüfgeräte.  Nach der Rangfolge der Schutzmaßnahmen muss man zuerst mal konstruktive Lösungen nutzen, z.B. hier indem man die Schließbewegung mit geringer Kraft ausführt, dann klemmt /blockiert/verriegelt und dann erst einen geringen Krafthub zum Abdichten macht.  In vielen Fällen kann die Zustellbewegeung manuell erfolgen, nur das Spannen per Luft.
z.B. kann man manuell mit Gewichtsausgleich durch einen Balancer runter fahren und dann mit Keilschiebern oder Kurzhubzylindern spannen.

Ansonsten ist eine Zweihand keine schlechte Lösung.  Eine Absicherung für Dritte soll durch eine Abschirmung von hinten erfolgen + Warnhinweis. Es gibt genug richtige "Pressen", die so realisiert sind. Das was Du baust ist definitiv keine "Presse", da der Verwendungszweck des Pressens keine Prüfaufgaben umfasst. Die Pressennormen solltest Du daher nicht anwenden, allenfalls als Anregung.

Je nach Größe kann man mit abschließbaren Druckreglern und manipulationssicher verstifteten Drosseln (z.b. Festo) die Schließgeschwindigkeit und den Druckaufbau so begrenzen, dass ein Herausziehen der Finger in aller Regel möglich ist. Dann reicht PL=d --> Kat 3. Man kann dann Pressensicherheitsventile einsetzen oder aber auch Einzelventillösungen oder von festo "Sicherheitsblock sicheres Reversieren".

Wegen der Nachlaufzeiten ist eine Zweihand hier günstig. Ansonsten würde ich eine einfache pneumatische Schutztür davor machen. Lichtvorhang ist ggf. in Verbindung mit einer pneumatischen Sicherheitsbremse an der Kolbenstange ohne Probleme mit der Nachlaufzeit machbar. Auch eine Entlastung der herabfahrenden Masse mit Federn macht Sinn (bei Entlasten der Pneumatik steht bereits eine Gegenkraft an), ein Schnellentlastungsventil beschleunigt das Reversieren.
In Jedem Fall solltest Du die Aufwärtsbewegung konstruktiv sicher gestalten, um nicht auch noch über deren steuerungsmäßiges Absichern nachzudenken. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Andreas Koenig (12 Oktober 2011)

Wenn Nothalt die Maschine total tot legt und man dann keine Personen befreien kann ist das unschön, aber nicht Schuld des Nothalt. Gerade bei hydraulischen Pressen ist die Frage der Notbefreiung nicht trivial, da man durch die getroffenen Maßnahmen meist andere Schwachstellen schafft. Man weiß ja nicht ob Nothalt ausgelöst wird, weil jemand eingeklemmt ist oder weil ein Hydraulikschlauch gebrochen ist. In letzterem Fall ist das Weiterlaufen der Pumpe kontraproduktiv.

Manchmal gelingt es, eine Möglichkeit zur mechanischen Befreiung zu schaffen, z.B. wenn es von unten einen beweglichen Amboss/Ausheber gibt, den man absenken kann. Sonst bleibt nur, die Maschine wieder einzuschalten und Grundstellung zu fahren, bei uns öffnet die Maschine dabei stets.

Kritisch wird es nur wenn man Lichtvorhänge mit zu geringem Abstand hat. d.h. der Verunfallte unterbricht den Lichtvorhang, so dass kein Start der Maschine möglich ist. Aber das sollte bei korrekter Auslegung und Nachlaufmessung nicht geschehen.

Daher sind wenn möchlich konstruktive Lösungen sinnvoll, die ein Hochfahren des Stempels gefahrlos ermöglichen, da keine Gefahrenstellen vorhanden bzw. die vorgeschriebenen Mindestmaße zum Vermeiden von Quetschstellen (meist für Hand/Arm) eingehalten sind. Dann reversiert die Maschine bei Start trotz unterbrochenem Lichtvorhang. Eine solche Lösung spart ausserdem Taktzeit und ist daher auch beim Kunden gern gesehen....

Ansonsten muss man schauen was Sinn macht: Neustart der Pumpe + manuell betätigtes Bypassventil mit Drossel zum Öffnen der Maschine z.B.

Andreas


----------



## Safety (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
  danke für Deine praktischen Vorschläge!
  Ich denke aber der Kollege sollte mal mit den Grundlagen anfangen und eine Risikobeurteilung durch führen und die Pressennorm und andere mal lesen dann wird er erkennen an was man alles denken sollte. 
  Es gibt viele Lösungen, die mit dem Sicherenreversieren mit dem Festoventil und einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung  eventuell mit Zuhaltung wird oft angewendet.  Problematischer wird es wenn man mit nicht trennenden arbeiten muss, das hast Du aber alles beschrieben.


----------



## kpf (13 Oktober 2011)

@Safety: Full Ack.
@Andreas: Wir reden hier von pneumatischen, nicht von hydraulischen Pressen. Das ist nur "fast" dasselbe ... Im Übrigen ist es der Norm für pneumatische Pressen völlig wurscht, ob gepresst, gefügt, geprägt, verstemmt, gemessen oder sonstwas wird, m.E. gilt diese im vorliegenden Fall sehr wohl.
@M-Ott: Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir völlig recht. Bei Pressen mit reinem Handbetrieb (einschl. Einlegen der Werkstücke) kann man aber z.T. keine entsprechenden Maßnahmen treffen. Ein Lichtvorhang scheitert z.B. am Nachlauf des Pneumatikzylinders (plus Schaltzeit des Ventils), man kommt hier einfach auf Sicherheitsabstände, die ein Bedienen der Maschine unmöglich machen. Daher gibt es in manchen Fällen keine sinnvolle konstruktive Lösung außer der Zweihandstuerung (ebenfalls mit ausreichendem Abstand), der Rest muss über Arbeitsanweisung passieren (z.B. Verbot, dass mehr als eine Person an der Presse arbeitet).


----------



## M-Ott (13 Oktober 2011)

kpf schrieb:


> Bei Pressen mit reinem Handbetrieb (einschl. Einlegen der Werkstücke) kann man aber z.T. keine entsprechenden Maßnahmen treffen.


Doch, zum Beispiel durch den Einsatz sicherer Werkzeuge, steht aber auch nochmal in den DIN EN 692 & 693.


----------



## kpf (13 Oktober 2011)

Sichere Werkzeuge haben eine Öffnung < 6mm. Wenn Du höhere Teile einlegen musst, geht auch das nicht mehr.
Für pneumatische Pressen gilt die EN 13736. EN 692/693 sind nur "fast" gleich.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (13 Oktober 2011)

@kpf: leider ist Deine Aussage in Bezug einer Einstufung der Maschine als Presse leider sachlich klar falsch. Auch die Norm für pneumatische Pressen hat einen definierten Geltungsbereich. Keinesfalls alles was eine gefährliche pneumatische Linearbewegung hat, ist eine "Presse",  inbesondere ist eine Maschine keine Presse, wenn wie hier der Fall lediglich eine Schließbewegung zum Zweck eines Einspannens/Abdichtens ohne irgend eine Bearbeitung erfolgt. Das ist eine Sondermaschine, die der MRL und den allgemeinen B-Normen unterliegt, nicht einer C-Norm für Pressen.
In Bezug auf Lichtvorhänge mit Pneumatik: Für sowas gibt Schnellentlüftung + Reversieren mit Pressensicherheitsventilen oder Einzelventilen, sichere Pneumatikbremsen, Rückschlagventile... Wenn man einen Sicherheitsabstand >300 mm einhalten kann, finden sich da auch Lösungen.


----------



## Safety (13 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal auf den Sicherheitsabstand bei Zweihandsteuerung eingehen, hier steht was in der DIN EN ISO 13855.
Formel: S=K*T+C
K=1600mm/s
T= Gesamte Nauchlaufzeit des Systems
C=250mm Sicherheitsfaktor kann unterumständen 0mm werden.
Wie man erkennen kann ist die Formel nicht viel anders als  für BWS.

Zur Definition einer Presse habe ich schon was im Beitrag #2 geschrieben. Es geht hier darum ob es eine besonders Gefährliche Maschine ist die im Anhang IV der MRL aufgeführt ist, wenn es zutreffen würde dann wäre ein besonderes Konformitätsverfahren notwendig. 
Die DIN EN ISO 13736 ist eine Typ C Norm und hat auch einen Abschnitt 1 wie jede Norm den Anwendungsbereich.
*1 Anwendungsbereich*
*1.1 *Diese Europäische Norm legt technische Sicherheitsanforderungen und Schutzmaßnahmen fest, die von
Konstrukteuren (wie in 3.11 von EN 292-1:1991 definiert), Herstellern und Lieferanten von pneumatischen Pressen anzuwenden sind, deren bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung die Kaltbearbeitung von Metall oder teilweise aus Metall bestehendem Werkstoff, wie in 3.1.13 definiert, ist und ab hier als Maschinen bezeichnet werden.
Diese Norm gilt auch für Maschinen die in Fertigungssystemen integriert sind, wenn die auftretenden Gefahren und Risiken vergleichbar mit denen einer separat betriebenen Maschine sind.
*1.2 *Diese Norm gilt auch für pneumatische Pressen:
 deren hauptsächlicher Verwendungszweck die Kaltbearbeitung von Metall ist und die in gleicher Weise für die Bearbeitung von anderem Tafelmaterial (z. B. Pappe, Kunststoff, Gummi, Leder) und Metallpulver eingesetzt werden sollen;
 die mit einem hydropneumatischen Druckverstärker versehen sind.

*1.5 *Diese Norm gilt nicht für Maschinen, deren Hauptzweck ist:
a) Schneiden von Blech mit einer Tafelschere;
b) Biegen oder Abkanten mit pneumatischen Gesenkbiegepressen oder pneumatischen Schwenkbiegemaschinen;
c) Punktschweißen;
d) Rohrbiegen;
e) Richten;
f) Kaltmassivumformung;
g) Schlagen mit Drucklufthammer;
h) Verdichtung von Metallpulver.
*Diese Norm deckt nicht spezielle, pneumatische Maschinen für die Montage oder Kalibrierung ab, sie kann jedoch als Grundlage genommen werden.*

*Also den letzten Satz würde ich hier stark empfehlen.*


----------



## kpf (14 Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Formel, Safety. Ich war nur zu faul zum Suchen...
Ob die 250 mm wegfallen können, muss im Einzelfall nach Norm geprüft werden, dazu steht mE auch was in der EN 13855. Allerdings ist eine (richtig angebrachte!) Zweihandauslösung beim Handeinlegen oft weniger störend (weniger "im Weg") als eine BWS.
Zur EN 13736: Den letzten Satz meinte ich. Man tut sich da doch leichter bei der Baumusterprüfung.
Jetzt können wir diskutieren, ob der OP eine "besonders gefährliche Maschine" hat ...
Aber selbst dann würde ich zur zumindest sinngemäßen Anwendung der Norm raten.


----------

